# refaire un G3 B&B tout propre?!!



## e-gore (13 Février 2007)

Bonjour, 
j'ai recupéré un G3 blanc bleu dans une entreprise, mais il faut que je reinstalle l'OS 9.2.2.
Comment puis-je m'y prendre pour me refaire un G3 tout propre sachan que je n'ai pas les CD d'instal d'origine.

J'ai réussi a avoir une image dmg d'un OS 9 mais celui-ci ne boot pas lorsque je lance le lecteur CD via la touche C au démarrage.

Avez-vous une idée?


----------



## Invité (13 Février 2007)

Hum
Récupéré une image disque qui ne marche pas. 
Je crois que ça fait beaucoup pour une réponse non censurée tout ça.


----------



## e-gore (13 Février 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Hum
> Récupéré une image disque qui ne marche pas.
> Je crois que ça fait beaucoup pour une réponse non censurée tout ça.



Je ne pense pas que l'image recupérée soit defectueuse, meme le cd d'OSX ne se lance pas.
Le problème semble venir d'ailleurs.Le disque a deja ete changé il ya 4 mois et la carte graphique il ya 2 mois.

Il faudrait que je fasses une reinstallation propre, mais je n'ai pas de cd D'os 9.
Comment puis-je faire?


----------



## flotow (14 Février 2007)

essaye de demander un CD a l'entreprise ou tu l'as acheté, s'il l'on encore/s'ils en ont eu 
Sinon, trouver un CD OS9 d'occas...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

http://computers.listings.ebay.com/Operating-Systems_Mac-OS-9_W0QQsacatZ80257QQsocmdZListingItemList


----------



## e-gore (14 Février 2007)

Je suis allé voir la boite ce matin, je leur est posé la question.La réponse fût négative! ils n'ont plus les cd, ils avaient tous jeté, il ya bien longtemps.

Supermouette---> Puis-je prendre n'importe lequel de ces packs?Le G3 tournait sous os 9.2.2 avant que la boite me le donne ( et non me le vende).Il me semble que tout était a jours firmware compris.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

C'&#233;tait un exemple, il faut savoir que tu peux prendre une version 9 le passage 9.1 et 9.2 &#233;tant gratuit, mais aussi faut prendre une version fran&#231;aise car OS9 est monolangue.


----------



## e-gore (14 Février 2007)

Ok, je ne savais pas pour le monolangue...d'ailleurs je ne sais pas grand chose dans le monde de mac (je posséde un macbook depuis a peine 1 mois et le G3 depuis 1semaines).

Sinon, je me demandais si je pouvais installer une distrib linux du genre Ubuntu sur le G3 B&B rev1 avec 256Mo.
*
D'ailleurs quelqu'un, un etre charitable peut-il m'expliquer pourquoi mes 2 barrettes de 256Mo PC133 sont reconnu de moitié soit 2 fois 128Mo.Par conclusion je me retrouve avec 256Mo de RAM alors que je devrais avoir 512Mo.*


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

http://www.macintouch.com/badram04.html

Utilise :

http://www.mactcp.org.nz/dimmfirstaid.html

unbutu powerPC:

http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#currentrelease


----------



## e-gore (14 Février 2007)

Merci beaucoup Supermouette.Ta gentillesse et ton savoir mac sont à la hauteur de ta moustache...

Tes reponses m'ont apporté d'autres question:

Si j'installe ubuntu(ce que je pense de faire!)ma memoire sera reconnu dans son intégralité?
Ma config est-elle assez "puissante" pour faire tourner ubuntu fiablement, sans sursaut? Juste pour une utlisation ludique (messagerie, internet, musique et film).

PS: je galère un peu pour l'anglais...:love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

musique ok mais film -> macbook !


----------



## e-gore (14 Février 2007)

Ok
J'ai téléchargé ubuntu, je l'installe aujourd'hui (du moins j'e vais tenter).Je te tiens au courant de mon périple.

Le macbook est utilisé pour mon boulot, je ne souhaite pas trop l'encombrer de fioriture, d'ou l'envie d'utiliser le G3 pour les films, et puis comme ça ma tendre pourra s'en servir lorsque j'aurai le macbook avec moi, en deplacement.

Merki mouette


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

e-gore a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Supermouette.



Pas Supermouette : SuperMOQUETTE !


----------



## e-gore (14 Février 2007)

Oh lalalala! Comment! Ô grand drame comment ai-je pu faire une erreur pareil?

Je m'en remet à vos chatiment!


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

e-gore a dit:


> Oh lalalala! Comment! Ô grand drame comment ai-je pu faire une erreur pareil?
> 
> Je m'en remet à vos chatiment!



Ce n'est pas si grave, _a-gard_.


----------



## e-gore (14 Février 2007)

C'est pas _a-gard,_ c'est E-GORE!

Sinon petite question, quelles sont les emplacements d'origine des barrettes memoires sur un G3 B&B


----------



## e-gore (14 Février 2007)

Mon G3 démarre, fait le bong, le voyant de l'ecran s'allume puis s'éteint, après cela plus rien ne se passe.

Pour cette raison, je me demandais si je pouvais installer ubuntu sur un disque externe en usb via mon macbook, puis ensuite mettre ce disque dans le G3.Cela fonctionnerai-t-il?

Sinon, ne serait-ce pas ma pile qui aurai rendu l'âme?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

e-gore a dit:


> C'est pas _a-gard,_ c'est E-GORE!
> 
> Sinon petite question, quelles sont les emplacements d'origine des barrettes memoires sur un G3 B&B



En principe, une seule barrette d'origine en J21, mais la position des barrettes n'a pas d'influence sur le fonctionnement.



e-gore a dit:


> Mon G3 d&#233;marre, fait le bong, le voyant de l'ecran s'allume puis s'&#233;teint, apr&#232;s cela plus rien ne se passe.
> 
> Pour cette raison, je me demandais si je pouvais installer ubuntu sur un disque externe en usb via mon macbook, puis ensuite mettre ce disque dans le G3.Cela fonctionnerai-t-il?
> 
> Sinon, ne serait-ce pas ma pile qui aurai rendu l'&#226;me?



Non, il peut fonctionner sans pile, j'ai vu le m&#234;me sympt&#244;me sur le G4 d'un client, il y a peu, j'ai simplement &#244;t&#233; puis remis en place les barrettes m&#233;moires, puis secou&#233; l&#233;g&#232;rement le processeur dans son support, tout est rentr&#233; dans l'ordre. Sans doute un mauvais contact du &#224; l'oxydation ou &#224; un choc lors d'un d&#233;placement ?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

*Computer begins to
power up, the fan and
hard drive are
spinning, the power
LED is lit, but there
is no video.*

1 Reseat SDRAM DIMMs. Refer to the &#8220;Power-On Self Test&#8221;
section mentioned earlier in this chapter.
2 Test for a bad SDRAM DIMM by removing the DIMMs one at a
time (replacing each one afterwards). Replace any faulty
SDRAM DIMMs.
3 Check jumper block configuration at J25. Make sure jumper
block is correct color for processor type installed (see
&#8220;Jumper Location J25&#8221; earlier in this chapter for more
information) and that it is installed in the correct direction.
4 Reseat the processor card.
5 Verify internal SCSI cabling is secure.
6 Verify all cards are seated properly.
7 Remove all cards (except video card) and disconnect hard drives from the logic board. Do you have video?
8 Replace the video card.
9 Replace the logic board.
10 Replace the processor.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> the power
> LED is lit,[/B]



No sir, here, in fact, the power LED is lighting a few seconds, and it turn itself off.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

le voyant de l'&#233;cran ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> le voyant de l'écran ?



Non, celui intégré dans le bouton de démarrage, c'est un G3 b&b, dont il est question ici


----------



## e-gore (14 Février 2007)

pouvez vous me donner un lien pour voir une fiche technique de la carte mère et des differents emplacement sur celle là des jumpers, etc.Si cela vous plait, bien entendu!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2007)

http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/169/


----------



## e-gore (14 Février 2007)

je suis de retour;

-J'ai changé la pile pour voir si le probleme venait de là, cela ne change rien donc ça ne vient pas de la pile...

-Ensuite j'ai tout debranché, DD, lecteur DVD, enlevé la RAM, test une a une les barrettes et les differents emplacements. Rien n'as changé!

-J'ai mis un DD vierge pour tenté d'installer, toujours meme symptome!

Lorsque je fait les branchements comme il se doit, j'entends le lecteur DVD tourner lorsque j'appuie sur C et que le cd de ubuntu est dedans, mais toujours pareil!

Peut etre que la carte graphique est defectueuse neanmoins lorsque je demarre le G3, après le gong du départ, l'"cran s'allume puis s'eteind aussitôt.Je trouve ça bizarre!!

J'attend que les bons samaritains reviennent à mon secours


----------



## e-gore (15 Février 2007)

Plus personne pour me soutenir et m'aider...
Pas sympa :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2007)

e-gore a dit:


> Plus personne pour me soutenir et m'aider...
> Pas sympa :hein:



Pour t'aider, il ne suffit pas d'être sympa, il faut aussi avoir une idée.

Sinon, as tu ôté et remis en place le processeur ?


----------



## e-gore (16 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour t'aider, il ne suffit pas d'être sympa, il faut aussi avoir une idée.



C'était une boutade Pascal 77, loin de moi l'idée que la communauté n'est pas sympa. 

Sinon pour ta question, je n'ai pas seulement enlevé le processeur, j'ai tout retirer 1à1 en faisant une suite de test, et il n'y a aucun changement.
Le G3 se lance, le gong retenti, l'ecran CRT se lance et s'éteint de suite sans laisser apparaitre quelque chose sur celui-ci.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire.Je recherche une carte graphique poour savoir si ça vient bien de là...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2007)

Attends, c'est l'&#233;cran, qui s'allume puis s'&#233;teint, ou c'est le mac ? Dans ton premier post, tu parlais du Mac. &#199;a pourrait venir de ton &#233;cran, pas du Mac !


----------



## e-gore (17 Février 2007)

Oui c'est l'ecran qui s'allume puis qui s'éteint.Le signal entre le G3 et l'ecran se fait, puis l'ecran retourne en veille.
L'ecran allumé + communication G3-->led verte
L'écran en veille ou sans com G3-->led orange

Je me suis bien demandé si le soucis venais de mon ecran, d'ailleurs je ferai un test lundi, mais le symptome existait deja dans l'entreprise avant qu'il s'en débarrasse en me le donnant.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Attends, c'est l'écran, qui s'allume puis s'éteint, ou c'est le mac ? Dans ton premier post, tu parlais du Mac. Ça pourrait venir de ton écran, pas du Mac !



D'ou ma remarque


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2007)

Donc &#231;a peut venir, soit de l'&#233;cran, soit de la carte vid&#233;o. Le plus simple est de brancher l'&#233;cran sur un autre ordi, si &#231;a fait pareil, &#231;'est l'&#233;cran, si &#231;a marche, c'est la carte.

Attention toutefois, si &#231;a marche sur l'autre ordi, le probl&#232;me semblant survenir de mani&#232;re al&#233;atoire, il serait bien aussi de te faire pr&#234;ter un moniteur &#224; brancher sur le Mac pour avoir confirmation, d&#232;s fois que ...


EDIT : 



supermoquette a dit:


> D'ou ma remarque



dont acte


----------



## e-gore (20 Février 2007)

Après moulte question et tatonnement, j'ai réussi à comprendre le soucis de mon G3...Ecran HS! apriori!???!!

Ayant pu avancer un peu, j'ai réussi ce midi à installer os X jaguar.
Mes questions sont les suivantes:

Est-il possible que je fasse une mise à jour et ainsi passer à TIGER?
Sous OS 9.2 j'avais que 256Mo de RAM reconnue sur 512 de total.Je ne suis pas sur mon G3 à l'heure actuelle, mais j'aurai voulu savoir avant de le constaté par moi meme si ce bug de Ram serait résolu?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Février 2007)

dimm first aid ?


----------



## e-gore (20 Février 2007)

meme sous jaguar ou tiger


----------



## supermoquette (20 Février 2007)

nan fais le tourner sous os9 le dimm first aid


----------



## e-gore (20 Février 2007)

ok mais ce qui est bête c que je n'ai toujours pas os 9
A moins qu'il sois present sur le cd jaguar


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2007)

e-gore a dit:


> Sous OS 9.2 j'avais que 256Mo de RAM reconnue sur 512 de total.Je ne suis pas sur mon G3 à l'heure actuelle, mais j'aurai voulu savoir avant de le constaté par moi meme si ce bug de Ram serait résolu?



Il y a trois causes possibles à ce problème de Ram, dont, d'ailleurs, aucune n'est due à un bug, et dont deux seulement sont à mon avis susceptibles de te concerner :

1) Le type de Ram ne convient pas au Mac. A ma connaissance, ça ne concernait que certains Mac utilisant des barrettes EDO de 168 broches, comme le 5500, par exemple, qui avait besoin de barrettes EDO asynchrones, et qui ne reconnaissait les synchrones que pour la moitié de leur valeur

2) Tu as utilisé de la Ram fonctionnant à une fréquence trop élevée pour ce Mac : Par exemple, mon PowerBook G3, prévu d'origine pour de la SDRam PC66 supporte de la PC100, mais il ne reconnais une barrette de PC133 que pour la moitié de sa valeur. Pour ton G3 B&B, ça signifierait sans doute que tu as mis de la PC166.

3) Une barrette défectueuse (ou plusieurs) : J'ai vu récemment le cas sur un autre forum, d'un iMac G5 avec 2 Go qui perdait 1 Go subitement, il ne voyait plus que 2 barrettes de 512 Mo, or, en retirant une de ces barrettes, l'autre retrouvait sa valeur de 1 Go.


----------



## e-gore (20 Février 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) Tu as utilisé de la Ram fonctionnant à une fréquence trop élevée pour ce Mac : Par exemple, mon PowerBook G3, prévu d'origine pour de la SDRam PC66 supporte de la PC100, mais il ne reconnais une barrette de PC133 que pour la moitié de sa valeur. Pour ton G3 B&B, ça signifierait sans doute que tu as mis de la PC166.
> 
> 3) Une barrette défectueuse (ou plusieurs) : J'ai vu récemment le cas sur un autre forum, d'un iMac G5 avec 2 Go qui perdait 1 Go subitement, il ne voyait plus que 2 barrettes de 512 Mo, or, en retirant une de ces barrettes, l'autre retrouvait sa valeur de 1 Go.



Réponses:

2- Pour ce qui est de la ram utilisée, c'est de pc133 donc normalement compatible avec mac tout en étant problemeatique sur le G3 B&B rev1.Je regarderai la quantité visible dans os X ce soir.

3-Je ne mettrai pas la main à coupé (trop besoin pour carresser ma souris) mais je ne pense pas que ma ram soit defectueuse mais à verifier


----------



## e-gore (20 Février 2007)

J'ai enfin regardé, j'ai toujours 256Mo de Ram.
Maintenant que j'ai installé Jaguar, si je veux installer os 9, il faut que je partitionne le DD, c'est à dire qu'il faut que je refasse une installe complete de os x 10.2 pour partitionner le DD et ensuite installer os 9?

Voilà ma nouvelle interrogation!

PS: je tiens à vous remercier pour votre patience avec un nouveau (moi)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2007)

e-gore a dit:


> J'ai enfin regard&#233;, j'ai toujours 256Mo de Ram.
> Maintenant que j'ai install&#233; Jaguar, si je veux installer os 9, il faut que je partitionne le DD, c'est &#224; dire qu'il faut que je refasse une installe complete de os x 10.2 pour partitionner le DD et ensuite installer os 9?
> 
> Voil&#224; ma nouvelle interrogation!
> ...



Non, tu peux tr&#232;s bien avoir OS 9 et OS X sur la m&#234;me partition. Tu pourras m&#234;me utiliser ce syst&#232;me "Classic" comme un OS 9 normal (C&#224;D d&#233;marrer directement dessus).


----------



## e-gore (21 Février 2007)

Pourrais tu m'expliquer comment l'installer sur mon G3.Je n'ai pas le disque d'installe mais je me suis faite une image.dmg

Comment dois je faire pour faire reconnaitre le dossier os 9 dans les preferences systeme?


----------



## claude72 (21 Février 2007)

Le contrôleur RAM du G3 BB (le gris aussi) gère au maximum 16 puces par barrette, avec un maximum de 128 mégabits par puce. Donc tu ne peux installer qu'au maximum des barrettes de 256 Mo, soit 16 x 128 mégabits.

Si tu lui mets une barrette standard de 256 Mo avec 8 puces de 256 mégabits chacun, il ne reconnaîtra que 128 mégabits sur chaque puce, X 8 puces, soit 128 Mo au total.

Si tu lui mets une barrette standard de 512 Mo avec 8 puces de 512 mégabits chacun, il ne reconnaîtra toujours que 128 mégabits sur chaque puce, X 8 puces, soit 128 Mo au total.

Et si tu lui mets une barrette standard de 512 Mo avec 16 puces de 256 mégabits chacun, il ne reconnaîtra que 128 mégabits sur chaque puce, X 16 puces, soit 256 Mo au total.

Voilà comment la moitié de la RAM "s'évapore" sur un G3

(si tu préfères, tu remplaces "puce" par "boîtier mémoire", "circuit intégré", "chip", etc.)


----------



## paisley (21 Février 2007)

Attention sur les G3 B&W, les barette doivent être des PC 100 et non 133, de plus la lecture des barettes se fait QUE sur un côté du slot,, donc dans ton cas tu ne vois QUE la moitié des barrettes...

C'a m'est arrivé avec la même machine, que j'ai encore....
Pour installer Tiger, attention il faut un lecteur DVD natif, si tu remplace le lecteur CCD d'origine par un autre, il faut déjouer par une installation ligne de commande ou flasher le Boot Système (il existe des logiciels gratuits pour ça)

Mais je pense qu'il est préférable de rester sous Jaguar et de ne pas trop bidouiller.


----------



## e-gore (21 Février 2007)

les choses evoluent et reprend du poil de la bête.J'ai réussi à installer un deuxième DD de 80Go en plus de son 60Go.Dorénavant mon G3 a du répondant en capacité de stockage. 

Par contre j'ai récupéré une image d'un os 9, je l'ai installé en glisser-déposer sur une partition(que j'ai faite avant que je remarque par le biais de Pascal 77 qu'elle n'etait pas nécessaire), et lorsque je veux lancer une application(en l'occurence DIMM First Aid) ou bien même os 9 par préférences systèmes, à l'ouverture de os classic, dans la fenetre prévu à cet effet, j'ai le message suivant:

  "the system software on the startup disk only functions on the original media, not if copied to another drive"

En large et en gors je crois comprendre, mais j'aimerai bien qu'on me fasse une explication de Professionnel.


----------



## e-gore (21 Février 2007)

J'ai réussi à installer os 9, j'ai lancé DIMM First Aid et j'ai les résultat suivant:
*
DIMM0/J19*--->pas de barrette mémoire

*DIMM1/J20*--->pas de barrette mémoire

*DIMM2/J21
*DIMM configured for 128Mb
    suite de chiffre et de lettre
7,5ns PC133-233
SPD data revision is old or incorrect
DIMM checks out OK

*DIMM3/J22
*DIMM configured for 128Mb
    suite de chiffre et de lettre
7,5ns PC133-233
SPD data revision is old or incorrect
DIMM checks out OK

All your DIMMs checked out OK

Mes deux barrettes sont de marque Transcend 256Mo 1face 168P


----------



## claude72 (22 Février 2007)

paisley a dit:


> Attention sur les G3 B&W () la lecture des barettes se fait QUE sur un côté du slot, donc dans ton cas tu ne vois QUE la moitié des barrettes...


Sur la moitié du slot ! n'importe quoi ! la moitié avant, ou arrière, ou la moitié droite ou gauche ? Relis bien l'explication que j'ai donnée juste au-dessus de ton post






			
				e-gore a dit:
			
		

> "the system software on the startup disk only functions on the original media, not if copied to another drive"


Ça veut dire que tu as essayé de démarrer sur ton disque-dur avec un système copié d'un CD sur ton disque-dur, et il te répond que tu ne peux pas démarrer sur ce système parce qu'il ne fonctionne que sur son CD d'origine.


----------

